# külföldön élő magyarokat keresek szakdolgozati kérdőívem kitöltéséhez



## subrizeny (2013 November 7)

(Jómagam is) külföldön élő magyarként külföldön és/vagy vegyes házasságban élő és a párjukkal nem magyarul kommunikáló magyarokról írom a szakdolgozatomat. A kérdőívem kitöltéséhez szeretnék segítséget kérni. Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm! A link: https://qtrial.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_6g3ChSh19m4pndH


----------

